# What makes a super duty/heavy duty f250?



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello all,
I have been searching through here and the internet in general and I really cannot get a definitive answer. I just bought a 1995 F250. I want to know if it is a F250HD or a regular F250, but I can't figure out what would make the difference. My truck has the 351W in it with an e40d trans and 4.10 gears and it is 4WD with the front manual hubs. Can anyone help me out? Thanks.


----------



## bigw (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy96XLT;1132380 said:


> Hello all,
> I have been searching through here and the internet in general and I really cannot get a definitive answer. I just bought a 1995 F250. I want to know if it is a F250HD or a regular F250, but I can't figure out what would make the difference. My truck has the 351W in it with an e40d trans and 4.10 gears and it is 4WD with the front manual hubs. Can anyone help me out? Thanks.


suspension and front and rear axle weight load ratio I believe and also the fact that most HD'S say HD on them.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

the heavy duty model will have the full floating 10.25" rear axle and Dana 50 front axle (pre 98 F250s).

the light duty model will have a semi floating 10.25" rear axle and a Dana 44 front axle (pre 98 F250s).

i have heard of instaces where this combination was mixed and matched from the factory, but what i listed above is the typical configurations.

pre 98 ford used the "heavy duty" term. post 98 they used "super duty"

if you post pictures of the front and rear wheels without any hub caps on i can tell you what axles you have. 

also if the GVW noted on the sticker in your door jamb reads 8600lbs, then you have the HD model.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

bigw;1132390 said:


> I believe and also the fact that most HD'S say HD on them.


only in the 1997 model year did it say "heavy duty" on the F250 name plate located on the front fender.

prior to that both light and heavy duty 250s shared the same badge.


----------



## bigw (Nov 8, 2008)

linckeil;1132398 said:


> only in the 1997 model year did it say "heavy duty" on the F250 name plate located on the front fender.
> 
> prior to that both light and heavy duty 250s shared the same badge.


so thats why my 1997 ford f250 says HD on it then :laughing: Also I believe the 97 and 96 models co existed in the 97 year because sometimes when i order a part for my 97 i have to actually tell them its a 96 to get the right part.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

bigw;1132408 said:


> so thats why my 1997 ford f250 says HD on it then :laughing: Also I believe the 97 and 96 models co existed in the 97 year because sometimes when i order a part for my 97 i have to actually tell them its a 96 to get the right part.


yes. 1997 was a carry-over model year for the 250HD and 350. exact same as the 1996 model. in 1997 ford changed the 150's and light duty 250's to the newer body style. the HD 250's and the 350's remained in the old body style. if you have a 97 250 HD or 350, just tell the parts store its a 1996 model to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone, It doesn't pay to take pictures right now because it is dark out but I just looked at the door jam and the weight is 8600. Is that definitive or should I look at what the front axle says? (the white and yellow paper is still clearly readable, I just don't remember what it says 100%) I thought it said DANA50 though


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

ford did some funny things. the sure way to tell is to take those pictures. but odds are very good that you have the HD model.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

You've got yourself an H.D.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

those don't look like they take up the entire wheel... although its hard to tell with different wheels haha


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

did you look at the door sticker?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

measure the diameter of that hub. its hard to tell with those aftermarket wheels.

Big hub (~4") = D50, Small hub (~3.25") = D44

does the rear axle have a hub sticking out of the center, or not?


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

the door sticker says 8600 and the rear looks like that but has the hub coming out and does not have manual lockers, it has something that looks similar but with bolts instead... maybe i'll go out and measure ha


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

then rear is a 10.25" full floater - thats the HD rear. 

if the front measures 4" its the dana 50 HD front. if it measures 3.5", its the light duty dana 44 front. ford has been known to mix and match.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

just went out and measured, on the outside edge it is about 4" sounds like good news to me ha


----------



## bucky6981 (Feb 13, 2005)

Look at the back of the front centersection (pig) just below whwre the pinion goes in. If there is a 50 molded in it then its a Dana 50 if there is a 44 in it then its a 44.


----------



## jo2fst4u (Dec 20, 2003)

How well do the Dana 50's hold up? My truck has one as well it's 1987 F250 it sags alittle with plow I am getting a 1.5" add a leaf to bring it back up.


----------

